# SHELL : lancer un exécutable et garder la main



## Clarusad (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Comment lancer un exécutable et garder la main (retrouver le prompt) ?

J'ai essayé en ajoutant & à la fin (ou bg) :

```
/chemin/executable &
```
mais rien n'y fait, je suis obligé de faire [contrôle]+[C] (ce qui a pour effet de le tuer) pour retrouver le prompt.


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> J'ai essayé en ajoutant & à la fin (ou bg) :


Et pourtant c'est bien ça.


----------



## Clarusad (1 Novembre 2010)

ben ouais, mais la je sèche...
En fait ça fait comme si tu lances nano ou Vi : ça lance un programme, mais ça te redonne pas la main.


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2010)

Quel est l'executable en question ?
Si c'est une appli qui tourne dans un terminal, effectivement elle ne peut pas te tendre la main. Il faut écrire un script qui va te lancer la-dite application dans un nouveau terminal.


----------



## Clarusad (1 Novembre 2010)

Il s'agit du prefpane BlueHarvest dont l'exécutable se trouve là :
	
	



```
/Library/PreferencePanes/BlueHarvest.prefPane/Contents/Resources/blueharvestd.app/Contents/MacOS/blueharvestd
```
J'aimerais pouvoir lancer son démon sans passer par l'interface graphique.

@ntx : Comment faire pour le démarrer dans un autre terminal ?


----------



## Fingah (2 Novembre 2010)

c'est pas evident de repondre ... il faudrait d'abord que tu verifies si il y a de la doc a propos du demon (quelles options doivent etre specifiees au lancement notamment)

apres la maniere "propre" de lancer des services/demons sous Mac OS X c'est en general launchd (google / apple doc te fournira toutes les infos)


----------



## ntx (2 Novembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> @ntx : Comment faire pour le démarrer dans un autre terminal ?


Par exemple dans X11, la commande xterm va ouvrir un nouveau terminal X. Tu peux passer en paramètre la commande à exécuter à l'ouverture du terminal.

Mais effectivement pour un démon, launchd est plus approprié.


----------



## Clarusad (2 Novembre 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos éclaircissements 
Je crois effectivement que, comme son nom l'indique, launchd est la piste la plus appropriée.


----------

